# Ysa Chocolate Spotted Tabby Oriental. 1 year old



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Ysa - ( pronounced ''Ice a'') Chocolate Spotted Tabby Oriental. 1 year old
Pretty girl and is a lovely friendly affectionate girl. She is neutered and has a pet passpost (vaccinated and microchipped) She was going to be a breeding cat but has never been bred because she had pyometra (a womb infection) . She has been living on her own so would be better as a only cat.










Please contact Patsy at
Tel: 01933 387658 or 07954 571814
Email: [email protected]
Website: Rushden Persian Rescue

if you are interested in homing them

Please say you heard about them from the Animal lifeline UK Team

View topic - Ysa Chocolate Spotted Tabby Oriental. 1 year old • Animal Lifeline UK


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_oh isnt she pretty, im sure she will be snapped up, just gorgeous _


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

I think I know where this kitty came from! I'm very surprised/shocked to see her in rescue  Wasn't she imported from Italy? Why couldn't the breeder find her a home ... or at least wait a bit longer to find her a home? Or even keep her as a show neuter ... she's so lovely surely she would have done well at shows? It must have cost them a fortune to import her ... :scared:

Sorry for so many questions but I really am quite shocked!


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

I really don't know, rare cats like this are becoming far more common in rescue 
Thank goodness Patsy has her, I know she will find the purrrrfect home for her


----------

